# no battery [SOLVED]

## madjestic

Hello,

After a recent update (I noticed a change on Saturday, July 11), I am missing a battery (running a laptop here):

```

mu madjestic # ls /sys/class/power_supply/

AC

```

```

mu madjestic # upower -d

Device: /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/line_power_AC

  native-path:          AC

  power supply:         yes

  updated:              Tue 14 Jul 2015 12:16:55 AM CEST (564 seconds ago)

  has history:          no

  has statistics:       no

  line-power

    online:             yes

Daemon:

  daemon-version:  0.9.23

  can-suspend:     yes

  can-hibernate:   yes

  on-battery:      no                                                                   

  on-low-battery:  no                                                                   

  lid-is-closed:   no                                                                   

  lid-is-present:  yes                                                                  

  is-docked:       no        

```

What I have tried so far: 

1) installing udev.

2) installing eudev.

3) going back to previous kernel (battery set to [*]).

4) recompiling the latest kernel with battery set to [M]:

```

mu madjestic # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bbswitch                4504  0 

iwldvm                123026  0 

battery                 8332  0 

iwlwifi                89024  1 iwldvm

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4495  0

```

```

mu madjestic # uname -a

Linux mu 4.0.5-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Jul 14 00:11:55 CEST 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Any ideas why there's no battery? I am out of clues so far.  A hardware issue?  The battery life seems unaffected so far, though I can't exactly know that.Last edited by madjestic on Wed Dec 20, 2017 4:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

kernel + userspace for such things.

i am quite sure 3.18 will probalby gives you the battery monitor back...

and are not those things deprecated? did you check the section of the kernel if these settings are still supported? or have those settings moved

here:

```
upower -d

Device: /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/line_power_AC0

  native-path:          AC0

  power supply:         yes

  updated:              Di 14 Jul 2015 13:11:42 CEST (-3211 seconds ago)

  has history:          no

  has statistics:       no

  line-power

    warning-level:       none

    online:              yes

    icon-name:          'ac-adapter-symbolic'

Device: /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0

  native-path:          BAT0

  vendor:               ASUSTEK

  model:                G70--26

  power supply:         yes

  updated:              Di 14 Jul 2015 12:16:34 CEST (97 seconds ago)

  has history:          yes

  has statistics:       yes

  battery

    present:             yes

    rechargeable:        yes

    state:               charging

    warning-level:       none

    energy:              37,62 Wh

    energy-empty:        0 Wh

    energy-full:         64,65 Wh

    energy-full-design:  75,9 Wh

    energy-rate:         37,02 W

    voltage:             15,93 V

    time to full:        43,8 minutes

    percentage:          58%

    capacity:            85,1779%

    technology:          lithium-ion

    icon-name:          'battery-good-charging-symbolic'

  History (charge):

    1436868994   58,000   charging

    1436872302   57,000   charging

    1436872301   56,000   charging

    1436872277   0,000   unknown

  History (rate):

    1436868994   37,020   charging

    1436872301   51,915   charging

    1436872277   0,000   unknown

Device: /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/DisplayDevice

  power supply:         yes

  updated:              Di 14 Jul 2015 12:16:34 CEST (97 seconds ago)

  has history:          no

  has statistics:       no

  battery

    present:             yes

    state:               charging

    warning-level:       none

    energy:              37,62 Wh

    energy-full:         64,65 Wh

    energy-rate:         37,02 W

    time to full:        43,8 minutes

    percentage:          58%

    icon-name:          'battery-good-charging-symbolic'

Daemon:

  daemon-version:  0.99.3

  on-battery:      no

  lid-is-closed:   no

  lid-is-present:  yes

  critical-action: PowerOff

localhost roman # qlist -Iv eudev

sys-fs/eudev-3.1.2-r10

localhost roman # uname -a

Linux localhost 3.18.16-gentoo_2015_07_08 #3 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 8 17:07:05 CEST 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9500 @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

just a guess, that it is acpi thing

```
grep ACPI /usr/src/linux/.config

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_LEGACY_TABLES_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_ACPI_PDC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_REDUCED_HARDWARE_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI_NMI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C_OPREGION=y

# ACPI drivers

CONFIG_GPIO_ACPI=y

# ACPI drivers

CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER=y

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_DMA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

```

you may compare mine with yours and check if there is a difference.

----------

## madjestic

Thanks,tw04l124

I believe kernel is fine.  Going back to previous kernels when battery was fine did not help. ACPI kernel settings are double checked. I believe it can be a hardware issue.  I was hoping somebody could confirm signs of a dying battery/controller.

Cheers

----------

## Roman_Gruber

usually those things are in the battery, plug out and plug in the battery.

and before calling a dead battery you may boot up a livecd like sysrescuecd or something and check if its there ...

I forced asus to replace the battery in the 2 years warranty.

this battery now is over 4 years old and still in good shape.

the 100 percent capacity is a marketing joke.

any battery has a design real capacity of 70-80 percent. has to do with electochemistry ...

my nexus 4 battery also blew up in the 2 years warranty, in the last 3 weeks lol. (smartphone ofc)

I suspect the first supplied battery in any notebook / phone to be of lower quality ... thats my personal opinion.

i3wm says my battery has 82,92 % capacity  :Smile:  lol which meas 100 percent and fine ...

----------

## toaster666

Hi madjestic, could you solve your issue?

I am missing my BAT, too.

I upgraded the kernel from 3.17 to 4.0. When moving back to old kernel I get my battery back.

I have a MacBookPro (13" late 2013).

regards

toaster

----------

## toaster666

After reading https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=192082 I found that enabling CONFIG_ACPI_SBS in the kernel configuration solved my problem.

Up to 3.17 this was not necessary.

----------

## madjestic

Hey, 

I believe it was the matter of pluging the battery in and out.  I don't think that SBS setting in the kernel makes a difference in my case.

----------

